# grouse



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Made a cross country ski climb Sat. Saw more grouse than I did during the season- ruffs then blues- what a great sunny 5 hours in the mountains


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! I've never seen anything that disappears during the season the way a grouse does...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

twinkielk15 said:


> Awesome! I've never seen anything that disappears during the season the way a grouse does...


I happen to always see, then during deer & elk season though. They are very tempting to blast with a 30-06 especially when you nearly step on them.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Last year was a banner year for me hunting- but when you start seeing dozens in the winter- that's quite a few


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

They should do well this winter!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

option 2 is working!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

This year was great for me hunting grouse. Hoping this easy winter translates into an easy year for them and more chicks. Hopefully no late snows and freezes!


----------

